# Corsair Unterschiede ?



## cabernet-sauvignon (10. November 2010)

Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen den verschiedenen Speichermodulen von Corsair?:


Value Select
XMS2
XMS2DHX
XMS3
XMS3DHX
Ich blicke da nicht durch.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. November 2010)

Value Select sind Standardspeicher die in PCs, Workstations und Servern zum Einsatz kommen.

DHX sind Rams mit dem DHX Kühlkonzept (höhere Bauhöhe für bessere Kühlung incl. der PCB Kühlung über den Finnenkühler.

XMS2 steht für DDR2
XMS3 steht für DDR3

Die nächste Stufe wäre der Dominator, dann der Dominator GT und an der Spitze der Dominator GTX.

Je höher die Stufe - desto intensiver die Chipselektion und auch das Potenzial des Speichers.


----------



## cabernet-sauvignon (10. November 2010)

Danke für die Info. Das ist sehr hilfreich.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. November 2010)

Nicht dafür - immer gerne


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

Ergänzend:
Je höher die Stufe, desto mehr Euronen darfste auch blechen  *hihi*


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. November 2010)

Ok das hatte ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------

